# What is PLE?? How to check the status



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi,

My application is paper based one. I want to check the status now. I read somewhere in forum saying that we can check using PLE.....what do u mean by that. pls help to check the status.

Regards


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

rangola1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My application is paper based one. I want to check the status now. I read somewhere in forum saying that we can check using PLE.....what do u mean by that. pls help to check the status.
> 
> Regards


If you have applied through a agent only agent can send that ple, as in forms agents Email Id is given ( if applied with agent)
Beyond that if you send directly plea Diac replies that you are not authorised to get a reply.

Direct plea can be send for online applicants. As their on Email id is given in forms.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

rangola1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My application is paper based one. I want to check the status now. I read somewhere in forum saying that we can check using PLE.....what do u mean by that. pls help to check the status.
> 
> Regards


Hi

PLE is online enquiry form used for getting any kind of clarification from DIAC. It is available on below path
General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form

But like Hari said you should be authorised to send or receive communication from DIAC to use this PLE form , i mean you should not have agent. IF you have filled your case thro agent then ask your agent to send this on behalf of you

If you are not happy with your agent service then sent form 956 and terminate agent , after that you can take control of your case. Need not to worry much , some of the online forums like this gives better idea then Agents. If your case is straight forward then need not think too much to do this



Karthik


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

to check status you can go to this link
Check the progress of an application
choose your visa type and enter the required details


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> to check status you can go to this link
> Check the progress of an application
> choose your visa type and enter the required details


Hi

I think it is possible only for online applications , whereas Question was asked about paper based. pls confirm

Karthik


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

karthik did u visit the page that I posted? here is the link again
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

u r given a TRN number, irrespective of the mode of applying. please check with your agent.


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

anj, are you sure you are given a TRN even if you applied paper-based apps? Because I never got my TRN number. I have an application id, file reference id, permission request id, but no TRN.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

its a 10 digit number.. (alpha-numeric)


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

I understand anj, but you see, from both the acknowledgement pdf file and the email from DIAC, they kept the TRN number blank on the information they sent to me. Im not sure if anyone else has the same experience. 

And also, I did not receive any 10-digit number and the only alpha-numeric conbination number I received from them was my file reference number which was 13 digits long. So, that's why I am confused about it. I applied by myself and I also sent the form that allow to communicate with DIAC directly through email. Anyways, the link you gave allows you to also obtain your TRN number if you have forgotten it. Maybe I will get it using that.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes, you can acquire one from the same link. Mine is a 10 digit alpha numeric one, have u tried teh file number? even if its 13 digit..no harm trying it.


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

yea I tried that, but it didnt work. did you apply online or paper-based?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

online tilla, and we have an agent as well.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

tilla_07 said:


> yea I tried that, but it didnt work. did you apply online or paper-based?


Tilla as my knowlege is that those who applied Paper visa wont get the TRN NO:
We people get only the File NO: (its a negative think that we cant check the online status of application)

Actually agents can apply only with Paper visa.

But some agents after getting their fees will apply to Diac online as equal to applicant is directly applying.
So for those people will get TRN No: even if applied by agent.


----------

